# Flounder Receipes



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I like to try new receipes every now and then for cooking flounder but most of the time am disapointed on how they turn out. To me if it aint fried flounder fillets then it aint no good. How are some of the ways you like to eat flounder. what is your favorite way to prepare/eat flounder?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

FRIED!!!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Fried rules and is whats for dinner tonight.

I almost always soak my filets in Louisians hot sauce for 20 minutes and then dredge them in dry, seasoned cornmeal.this batter sticks very well and it tastes great. Home made tarter sauce is another thread.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Have any salmon crawfish or crabsleft over from the night before?? Make a stuffing out of it!!

Prepare it the same way that you would make crab cakes . Most restaurants do use the crab filling but the salmon and crawfishis a little different. adding onions,bellpeppers and whatever else you would like to...


For one serving you need two flounder filets. If they are differnt sizes take the larger one and place in a baking dish. Take a ball of your salmon or crab filling and place in the center of the flounder fillet. Take the second fillet and place directly on the top make sure not of the filling is exposed. Add white wine and lemon juice to the pan and season the top of the flound with salt, pepper, chopped parsley and a little paprika. Bake on 350 degrees for 20-30 minutes and serve over rice. 

A nice touch would be to add a little diced steamed asparagus into the salmon or crab filling and ladeling a little of the hollandaise sauce over the top


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That place under the Perdido bridge does a whole blackened flounder that's the best I've ever eaten.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

BROILED:







n


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You guys got me hungry now! Fried and pan seared lightly with blackening spice, lemon, white wine, garlic and parmesan cheese doesn't last at our house either.


----------

